# Food outside of bowl.



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My hedgie will drink water from a bowl like a champion, but he will not eat from his bowl. He only eats when I put the food around on the ground of his cage or baby pool. Is this ok? I'm concerned he's going to get feces or urine on his food, but he refuses to take food out of his bowl. Am I spoiling him by putting it on the ground for him or should I make him learn to go to his bowl? I just want him to eat anything because his breeder said to feed him 1/3 cup of food a day and I swear, he only eats about 15 pieces of kibble a day.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

How big is his bowl? And what type? What's it made out of?

I ask because, sometimes, the size of shape of a bowl is tricky for a hedgie. And my mom's dog refuses to eat out of metal bowl, but is fine with others - so I figure a hedgie could have similar preferences. 

My thought is to get a nice low dish and put the kibbles there. If it's short and small, you can put the kibbles in the dish and the dish inside his igloo (or other hidey spot) - which he might prefer.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

It's the smallest ceramic bowl I can find. I thought he might be scared of the bowl, but he drinks water out of a bowl that is the exact same size...


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Does he have his own house? like say a pvc pipe or shoebox. The first week I brought Prickles home she wouldn't eat from her bowl, then I found out that she eats the kibble when I stick them inside her house. No danger of getting contaminated with waste there, they don't poop in their houses. You can try getting a shallower food bowl too. 

Also, 15 pieces is a kinda few especially for a new hedgie but that could just be a result of it adjusting to its new home. I had the same experience with my little prick, food consumption was down to 5 to 8 kibbles a day, scared me enough to schedule a vet appointment but now that she's adjusted she eats 40+ pieces a day. Hope that helps


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You could always try a plastic lid to see if he will eat off of it without stepping into it  Important thing if you try is to make sure that there isn't any sharp plastic on the lip.


----------

